# When do you start using progesterone cream after ovulation?



## Molly99

Hello to all the ladies out there who are using progesterone cream.

I realised that I may have been starting to use my progesterone cream too early.  I was starting it the day after my second LH surge on my Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, but I realise now that I may stupidly have been stopping myself from ovulating.

I can't seem to find much around when you should start it, they just say after ovulation, so last month I waited for 3 days after my second LH surge.  

What do you do?  Is 3 days enough or too long.  The cream seems to have helped loads but I don't want to be inadvertently stopping myself from getting pregnant when we have enough other things doing that  

Can you share what you do?  Thank you


----------



## LeighMC

hi Molly99

you need to count your cycle days, and only star using the progesterone cream from day 14. That's what I did, anyway!

I found a good article online about how it works, and when to take it and how much - etc etc.
Give it a read.

http://magkaye.hubpages.com/hub/Progesterone-and-fertility

good luck!
/links


----------

